# Have a look at how other countries celebrated NYE tonight



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

We're already 45 minutes into 2021 in the UK....yeeeeahh !!! please god we have a much better year... than 2020 threw at us all

However of course London looked very sad tonight with no celebrations as would be expected.. but I thought you might want to see pictures of other countries and how they celebrated or not... this Pandemic New Years eve.. tonight....

Click on the link for pictures

https://i.postimg.cc/jdPPYPST/b9d6e3a2fc1d88cbe147bedc3940a8ed.jpg


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

Soho ...London.... usually one of the most crowded places at NYE  as well as every night of the week






The embankment , London... the place where literally hundreds of thousands gather for the fireworks displays


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Wuhan......*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

Melbourne Australia..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

Milan Italy...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

New York City






There will be TV performances and the famous ball will drop, but no spectators allowed in Times Square.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks Holly Dolly!  Happy New year to You too!


----------



## Jules (Dec 31, 2020)

Australia and NZ cracked down and their citizens complied.  It paid off.  

It’s not exciting here and still five hours to go.  I’ll stay healthy at home.  (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like Melbourne Australia, did not comply at all.


----------

